# 1050



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is for my cub cadet guys , eye balling a 1050 for sale, this a trust worthy all around workhorse of a tractor?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Was there supposed to be a picture?


----------

